# de cara a



## vla

Hola:
¿Cómo traducirían "de cara a " en esta frase?.:
¿cual es tu opinión de cara a las próximas elecciones?
Gracias


----------



## natasha2000

What do you think about the upcoming elections?


----------



## Yyrkoon

...with a view to next elections?


----------



## natasha2000

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> ...with a view to next elections?


 
¿Podrías dar la traducción de la frase entera?


----------



## Yyrkoon

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> ¿Podrías dar la traducción de la frase entera?


What´s your opinion with a view to the upcoming elections?

Me ha gustado más tu upcoming que mi next


----------



## natasha2000

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> What´s your opinion with a view to the upcoming elections?
> 
> Me ha gustado más tu upcoming que mi next


 
¿No crees que esto _with a view_ es de hecho _about_?


----------



## Pumpkin72

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> What do you think about the upcoming elections?


Bravo 

Es una forma perfecta de evidenciar que "de cara a" no es más que otra coletilla periodística que desplaza habitual e incorrectamente a "sobre".

"De cara a" puede usarse como "con vistas a", para indicar finalidad o propósito, pero no es el uso que le dan los medios la mayoría de las veces.

Saludos.


----------



## Yyrkoon

vla said:
			
		

> Hola:
> ¿Cómo traducirían "de cara a " en esta frase?.:
> ¿cual es tu opinión de cara a las próximas elecciones?
> Gracias


 
WRD:
_figurado_ *(de) cara a,* _(pensando en)_ with a view to: *ya tienen un nuevo modelo de cara al próximo año,* they've already got a new model for the following year.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Bravo
> 
> Es una forma perfecta de evidenciar que "de cara a" no es más que otra coletilla periodística que desplaza habitual e incorrectamente a "sobre".
> 
> "De cara a" puede usarse como "con vistas a", para indicar finalidad o propósito, pero no es el uso que le dan los medios la mayoría de las veces.
> 
> Saludos.


 
No me dedico demasiado a juzgar lo que la gente pregunta, me limito a intentar acercarme lo más posible a la respuesta que buscan. Aunque siempre se aprende de los juicios de opinión 
En cuanto a que "de cara a" sea incorrecto... mis muy serias dudas tengo, como Yoda diría.


----------



## natasha2000

Exactamente, Pumpkin.

En WR sí que lo pone with a view.
Peeeero....

Mira el ejemplo que dan. No utilizan with a view. La traducción es orientativa, es más decritptiva que literal, lo que quiere decir que no se puede simplemente cambiar el sintagma español por el sintagma inglés.

*figurado (de) cara a, (pensando en) with a view to: *

*ya tienen un nuevo modelo de cara al próximo año, *

*they've already got a new model for the following year*

Saludos,
N.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> WRD:
> _figurado_ *(de) cara a,* _(pensando en)_ with a view to: *ya tienen un nuevo modelo de cara al próximo año,* they've already got a new model for the following year.


Es decir, "con vistas a" o simplemente "para". La finalidad es competir, vender, etc, el próximo año.

En cambio, no se opinina _para_ las próximas elecciones, sino _sobre_ ellas. A menos que se opine sobre la estrategia a seguir en las próximas elecciones, ahí sí podría haber un propósito o finalidad.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Ummm, acepto a regañadientes


----------



## natasha2000

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> WRD:
> _figurado_ *(de) cara a,* _(pensando en)_ with a view to: *ya tienen un nuevo modelo de cara al próximo año,* they've already got a new model for the following year.


 
Yo no veo en la frase en inglés "with a view to".....

No lo hagas a regañadientes, jejejejej

Traducir no es siempre cambiar palabra por otra palabra en otro idioma....


----------



## sjofre

I would simply translate it to: 

What is your opinion about the upcoming elections?


----------



## lazarus1907

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> WRD:
> _figurado_ *(de) cara a,* _(pensando en)_ with a view to: ya tienen un nuevo modelo *de cara al* próximo año  *,* they've already got a new model for the following year.


Muy mal el *WRD* este, ¿eh? Se ve que le preguntaron al primero que encontraron por la calle para hacer semejante preciosidad de traducción.

Para empezar, "*de cara a*" y "*cara a*" no son la misma cosa. "De cara a" significa "en relación con" (o enfrente de), y "cara a" significa "con vistas a", es decir, "con el propósito de".

¿Quién dice "tienen un nuevo modelo en relación con el próximo año"?  ¿O es quizá "un nuevo modelo enfrente del próximo año"?

Escucha lo que dijo pumpkin: Esa locución preposicional es una coletilla mal usada.


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Muy mal el *WRD* este, ¿eh?
> 
> "De cara a" y "cara a" no son la misma cosa. "De cara a" significa "en relación con", y "cara a" significa "con vistas a", es decir, "con el propósito de".
> 
> ¿Quién dice "tienen un nuevo modelo en relación con el próximo año"?  ¿O es quizá "un nuevo modelo enfrente del próximo año"?
> 
> Escucha lo que dijo pumpkin: Esa locución preposicional es una coletilla mal usada.


 
¿Quieres decir que la frase española está mal?


----------



## lazarus1907

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> ¿Quieres decir que la frase española está mal?


La de la pregunta del foro, sí.



> *de cara.**1.* loc. adv. *enfrente* (en parte opuesta o delante). _Da el sol de cara_
> 
> *de cara** a.**1.* loc. prepos. En relación con.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Pumpkin72

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Para empezar, "*de cara a*" y "*cara a*" no son la misma cosa. "De cara a" significa "en relación con" (o enfrente de), y "cara a" significa "con vistas a", es decir, "con el propósito de".


_Doh!_ Ya sabía yo que se me pasaba algo


----------



## natasha2000

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> La de la pregunta del foro, sí.


 
A ver, a ver, a ver.... No entiendo.

La frase del post inicial es:

¿cual es tu opinión *de cara a* las próximas elecciones?

Luego dices:

*de cara a.1.* loc. prepos. En relación con.

¿Cúal es tu opinión *en relación con* las próximas elecciones?

No es que me suene bien, pero pensaba que era correcto decir así...


----------



## lazarus1907

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> ¿Cúal es tu opinión *en relación con* las próximas elecciones?
> 
> No es que me suene bien, pero pensaba que era correcto decir así...


Hay dos confusiones aquí: La primera es que se cree que "cara a" es lo mismo que "de cara a".
*



cara a.
1. loc. prepos. Mirando en dirección a.
2. loc. prepos. con vistas a.

con vistas a.
1. loc. prepos. Con la finalidad de, con el propósito de.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Click to expand...

La segunda confusión es creer que "con vistas a" significa "con la vista puesta en..." o "pensando en...", como en inglés. Estamos absorbiendo tanto inglés y leemos tan poco, que ya nos suena raro nuestro propio idioma.




Pretende efectos de distancia o apartamiento de lo común: quien, hablando o escribiendo, emplea vulgaridades (y usa a nivel de, en base a, de cara a, por ejemplo, a tontas e idiotas) cree que así queda muy bien y que exhibe una destreza expresiva a la hora de los tiempos.

Fernando Lázaro Carreter
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## natasha2000

Lazarus, no he confundido el significado de *cara a* y *de cara a*.

Solamente he aplicado definición que has proporcionado a la frase del post inicial.

Si *de cara a* significa *en relación con*, no entiendo por qué no es correcto decir: 
¿Cúal es tu opinión *en relación con* las próximas elecciones?

Eso es todo. No he mencionado ni me refiero a *con vistas a,* ya que tengo bien claro lo que significa y no lo confundo con inglés.


----------



## Pumpkin72

O se me escapa algo, o parece que el DRAE recoge un uso _no recomendado_ de la locución, ya que el DPD dice:



			
				DPD said:
			
		

> *cara.* 1. de cara a. Locución preposicional usada con sentidos diversos:
> 
> [...]
> 
> d) Tampoco debe emplearse con el sentido de *‘en relación con’*:  «A cambio de lo que los iraquíes califican de “valiosa, coherente y honesta” actitud española de cara a Oriente Próximo, el régimen de Bagdad ofrece [...] dos cosas a España» (País [Esp.] 12.2.80).



Y aunque no fuera así, no tengo muy claro que "en relación con" signifique "sobre", como en el caso de la frase del primer mensaje. La opinón no se _relaciona con_ las elecciones, sino que trata _sobre_ ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## natasha2000

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> O se me escapa algo, o parece que el DRAE recoge un uso _no recomendado_ de la locución, ya que el DPD dice:
> 
> 
> 
> Y aunque no fuera así, no tengo muy claro que "en relación con" signifique "sobre", como en el caso de la frase del primer mensaje. La opinón no se _relaciona con_ las elecciones, sino que trata _sobre_ ellas.
> 
> Saludos.


 
No es que "en relacion con" signifique "sobre", al menos no en el sentido literal. Es que son dos maneras de decir lo mismo, digo yo...

como por ejemplo:

¿Cúal es tu opinión en cuanto a las próximas elecciones?
En cuanto a las próximas elecciones, ¿Cúal es tu opinión?
etc..

Según lo que citas del DPD, diría que "a cara de" es lo que está mal en la frase inicial....


----------



## Pumpkin72

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> No es que "en relacion con" signifique "sobre", al menos no en el sentido literal. Es que son dos maneras de decir lo mismo, digo yo...


Ahí me he perdido.  Si son dos formas de decir lo mismo, han de significar lo mismo. Creo, como dices, que habitualmente ambas cosas se usan como si significasen lo mismo, pero dudo que sea correcto. Ejemplos:

_En relación con las próximas elecciones, los partidos han hecho públicas sus listas hoy._ -> Ambos hechos están conectados o relacionados, no es que uno trate sobre el otro.

_En relación con las próximas elecciones, opino que ganará Fulano._ -> Si mi opinión es _sobre_ las elecciones, es que estoy hablando de ellas, no de algo _relacionado con_ ellas.

Es un matiz que habitualmente obviamos, pero creo que existe.


----------



## natasha2000

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Ahí me he perdido.  Si son dos formas de decir lo mismo, han de significar lo mismo. Creo, como dices, que habitualmente ambas cosas se usan como si significasen lo mismo, pero dudo que sea correcto. Ejemplos:
> 
> _En relación con las próximas elecciones, los partidos han hecho públicas sus listas hoy._ -> Ambos hechos están conectados o relacionados, no es que uno trate sobre el otro.
> 
> _En relación con las próximas elecciones, opino que ganará Fulano._ -> Si mi opinión es _sobre_ las elecciones, es que estoy hablando de ellas, no de algo _relacionado con_ ellas.
> 
> Es un matiz que habitualmente obviamos, pero creo que existe.


 
Pues, aquí es donde me pierdo yo. 
Lamento no ser más elocuente, es que simplemente sé qué quiero decir, pero no se cómo explicarlo. Lo siento.

Úlitima pregunta:

Es error decir:
¿Cúal es tu opinión *en relación con* las próximas elecciones?

¿Cómo suena?
¿Es correcto gramaticalmente?
¿Diriáis vosotros esa frase en algún momento?

Eso es lo que sigo preguntándome y todavía no tengo la resupesta. Yo veo esta frase bien, pero de otros posts de los nativos, todavía no tengo claro si esta frase está bien o no.


----------



## Pumpkin72

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Es error decir:
> ¿Cúal es tu opinión *en relación con* las próximas elecciones?
> 
> ¿Cómo suena?
> ¿Es correcto gramaticalmente?
> ¿Diriáis vosotros esa frase en algún momento?


Personalmente no lo diría nunca, me suena demasiado artificial, propio del lenguaje periodístico que gusta de "distinguirse" como tal. Opinar de/sobre es lo más natural para mí.

¿Que si se oye? A todas horas, en cuanto enciendas la tele o leas un periódico. Y por tanto se extenderá, como "me duele _mi_ cabeza".

¿Que si es correcto gramaticalmente? Sospecho que no, aunque no podría afirmarlo categóricamente. ¿Son incorrectos los siguientes ejemplos?

1. En relación con mi hijo pequeño, suspendió las matemáticas.
2. En relación con los problemas laborales, mi jefe se empeñó en despedir a tres compañeros.
3. En relación con el partido de ayer, qué bien que ganamos.
4. En relación con el capitalismo feroz, ya pueden volver a cazar ballenas.

Para mí, 2 y 4 ; 1 y 3 , por innecesarios. No es lo mismo relacionar dos cosas que simplemente hablar de ellas.


----------



## natasha2000

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Personalmente no lo diría nunca, me suena demasiado artificial, propio del lenguaje periodístico que gusta de "distinguirse" como tal. Opinar de/sobre es lo más natural para mí.
> 
> ¿Que si se oye? A todas horas, en cuanto enciendas la tele o leas un periódico. Y por tanto se extenderá, como "me duele _mi_ cabeza".
> 
> ¿Que si es correcto gramaticalmente? Sospecho que no, aunque no podría afirmarlo categóricamente. ¿Son incorrectos los siguientes ejemplos?
> 
> 1. En relación con mi hijo pequeño, suspendió las matemáticas.
> 2. En relación con los problemas laborales, mi jefe se empeñó en despedir a tres compañeros.
> 3. En relación con el partido de ayer, qué bien que ganamos.
> 4. En relación con el capitalismo feroz, ya pueden volver a cazar ballenas.
> 
> Para mí, 2 y 4 ; 1 y 3 , por innecesarios. No es lo mismo relacionar dos cosas que simplemente hablar de ellas.


 
Veo que es una de esas frases que se pueden catalogar en la "zona gris". Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## walpace

Hola Foreros !
Valga esta opinión tres años después!

En Colombia *'de cara a' *que es el título del hilo significa *'frente a' , 'con relación a' *de esta forma lo usamos siempre así que:

¿Cuál es tu opinión de cara a las próximas elecciones? =
¿Cuál es tu opinión frente a las próximas elecciones? =
¿Cuál es tu opinión con relación a las próximas elecciones?
Can you tell me your opinion *in front of / in relation to* upcoming elections?

That's all, other opinions I think that are out of the interest in this thread!!

God bless you all!

WALPACE


----------



## patxizami

Hay que tener en cuenta que hay un uso de "cara a" que es, evidentemente, un galiscismo, traduciendo literalmente "face a" que significa de acuerdo al Petit Robert:


 2.  Loc. prép. Face à : en faisant face à; vis-à-vis de. Acteur qui joue face au public. Chambre d'hôtel face à la mer, ayant vue sur la mer.
▫ Fig. En étant confronté à. Face à cette situation, il ne savait comment réagir.

Y esto se usa fundamentalmente en España, puesto que en Latinoamérica siempre se ha usado el original de "frente a", que significa 'con vistas a':

~ a.
1. loc. prepos. Mirando en dirección a.
2. loc. prepos. con vistas a.


----------



## bubbly3

what is your opinon in the face of the up/oncoming elections

'face' esta usado figurativo


----------



## patxizami

bubbly3 said:


> what is your opinon in the face of the up/oncoming elections
> 
> 'face' esta usado figurativo



Yo traduciría "What is your opinion in the face of the upcoming elections" como

"Cuál es su opinión frente a las próximas elecciones"

en la cual "frente a" es el uso figurativo, y que significa "con vistas a"
(que también debe considerarse en su sentido figurativo, y no en el sentido literal que puede tener "una habitación con vistas al mar"


----------



## bubbly3

ones view or opinion no tiene nada que ver con la palabra  face


----------



## underskies

Since there was such a lack of native English speaker input on this one, I'd just like to say that Natasha's original translation, "What do you think about the upcoming elections?" is perfect. If I were speaking to a friend, I would _never_ say "with a view to" or "in the face of" in this context. In a different context, maybe "in light of" - "what's your opinion about gun control in light of all this violence?"
In more formal situations, maybe a newscaster would say, "What's your opinion _regarding_ the upcoming elections?"
I would also not say "in front of" or "in relation to". Not in this context.
And honestly, even though "with a view to" comes up with 59,000,000 results in Google, my opinion as a writer is that it is an awkward and unnecessary phrase. Anyplace you would say "with a view to doing x", you can simply say "to do x".

No me queda nada claro lo que se discute aquí con 'de cara a' aunque sí me ayudó el aporte de walpace porque el texto que estoy traduciendo es de Colombia (ver comentario arriba pero, en inglés no sería "in front of" o "in relation to"). Estoy muy de acuerdo que la traducción no es cuestión de reemplazar una palabra o frase por otra y aquí tenemos un muy buen ejemplo con esta frase "de cara a." Lo mínimo que puedo comentar es que no equivale a "with a view to" o "in the face of" en la pregunta original del post y la mejor traducción sería "about".


----------



## underskies

I did just think of an example, with that reference above of "mirando en dirección a", an example in English would be of an interviewer who says, "Looking at these next elections, how do you think it will play out?"


----------



## Moritzchen

What's your opinion vis-a-vis the upcoming elections?


----------

